

I spread your idea because... - ecaradec
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/10/ideas-spread-when.html

======
ecaradec
This is a nice list on why ideas get viral from the point of view of the one
who propagate it. As often things get more sense when you look at them from
the point of view of a single person.

